# Haunt Expansion-I am at a crossroad. Need your thoughts!!



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

ScareRookie here, how is everyone doing? Hopefully you are all doing so well its scary! I have been a home haunter since 2010. Yes I am still a newbie hence my name but I genuinely love doing it. Not just for the scares on Halloween but I love the demands on creativity and problem solving that comes with the building of props. So for me, its the overall experience that I love as I am sure it is for many of you.

I am at a cross roads for my haunt and need you feedback. I am a member of my neighborhood association and we do many different events for charity. Our neighborhood has a huge tradition of night time trick or treating. We have members of our professional basketball and baseball team come out, the fire and police department, all giving out candies and prizes etc. Its a great time. Over the years my haunt has grown and my props have improved. Recently, I was asked to relocate my haunt from my home to our small pocket park in the center of our community. This park is the epic center of the festivities. The thought is set it up there, use it as part of the event, partnering with local food drive programs and other charities.

Now this has been a dream of mine since I was a kid. Even then I preferred to decorate and scare kids more than collecting candy. But I have read articles from so many professionals who started out as home haunter like myself who said going larger or going professional actually took the fun out of it in the since that it becomes so much of a management responsibility. They love what they do but because they are so busy managing the haunt they have lost the fun being in the haunt.

So its a double edge sword. Do I stay selfish and keep it at my house, adding to it and participating in it, or do i do it for the benefit of the community and local charities and move my haunt? If I move it, I know I would reach more people and add more value to the community but I am afraid I am going to lose a part of it that means a lot to me personally.

Have any of your been at the same cross road and what was your decision or experience or what would you do?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I would look at all of the parameters before you make a decision on this. Look at things like;
How much space are they going to give you? Who's insurance would cover you and the haunt? What limitations would the haunt have on it for theme, accessibility, level of scariness, hours for setup, tear down, operation, etc? Would the group be supplying volunteers to help setup, run, and tear down the haunt? Would the group or city be supplying security before, during, and after? Does the park or site have power accessible? If not, will the group arrange for a generator or power source? 
You may need to pass fire codes and insurance inspectors for this so it may change what you 
can or can't use.
Do you have the props and stuff to do something of this size, if not, are there others that might be able to supply some of this stuff?
It being the epicenter is great, but there's a lot to consider before you commit yourself, your props, and your time.


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

All great qualifying questions and ones that I have been mulling over ever since I was asked. Just by reading the questions that you provided, all valid concerns and challenges it has already taken the fun out of. I find myself instead of getting excited about my prop work, working out a project plan, performing risk assessment and figuring out next stesps etc. In short, I am managing a project instead of building one.

I have not fully decided but I am approaching the idea with real caution and concern. I do have a fairly large area and have other neighbors who are willing to contribute props, actors and stage hands. There is power available and being that it is a sponsored program from our community association it is covered under the liability insurance.

Security is a concern and that part of the plan has not been built out as of yet. There is a lot to considered as you so kindly pointed out. I figure I have less than 30 days to make the decision.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Bottom line, I do a haunt because I enjoy it. As you have said, the creativity and problem solving. I have always said, when it stops being fun and turns into a job I will stop. Due to health issues I have had to cut back a little, but I still enjoy it.
Most people that say, "you should go pro" have no clue as to how much that takes, most of it having nothing to do with making props, but business and legal issues. 
So if you do this for yourself because you enjoy it I would think twice about going bigger or pro. Just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Bone Dancer said:


> Bottom line, I do a haunt because I enjoy it. As you have said, the creativity and problem solving. I have always said, when it stops being fun and turns into a job I will stop. Due to health issues I have had to cut back a little, but I still enjoy it.
> Most people that say, "you should go pro" have no clue as to how much that takes, most of it having nothing to do with making props, but business and legal issues.
> So if you do this for yourself because you enjoy it I would think twice about going bigger or pro. Just my thoughts on the matter.


^^this^^:jol:
I couldn't agree more with what BD said. Fellow forum member lewlew and I have done a collaborative walkthrough haunt for the past two years. It has grown exponentially and is to the poiint where we could certainly expand if we had the room and resources. Mark and I have talked about this and are still discussing the possibility of moving to a larger location but we've also considered the work and commitment involved. so many people comment that we should do it on a pro level and charge admission, blah blah.. The idea is energizing and while at some point we might move to a place that affords us more space, I can't imagine not doing a home haunt. It's what we've done all along and we've built a tradition of people looking forward to coming to our home every year to see what we've done. I think Mark feels the same. I wouldn't want to be anywhere else on Halloween night but at my place handing out treats and scaring people. I know at some point we'll have to cut way back but for now it's fun planning the annual haunt, changing themes and getting ready for another show come Oct. 31. good luck on your decision. Sounds like you have a lot of support and resources already. Might be worth giving it a try for this year to see how it plays out.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Sounds like a real conundrum...My advice is simple...what does your heart say? When you thinking of doing the community/park haunt, does your heart go "pitty-pat", does your pulse increase, do you get a big smile on your face? Clearly you have a talent, or you wouldn't have been asked. Why don't you try it for a few years and get the park haunt going? You could always step down once it gets a good foothold, or maybe you will find you love it even more. I don't consider this "going pro" because you aren't having a haunt to make money, but to fund-raise for good causes. (Am I correct?) It would be a group effort for a group cause, and think how many more people you would reach with your Halloween creativeness. I think you have to give it a shot. Remember, Halloween is what you make of it, and it won't grow into a "monster" (something that saps all the fun out of it) unless you allow it to. Sounds like you already have a strong community group that helps you and I can only see the group becoming larger and more concentrated. I say give it a go, who knows? You may do great things for all the little Halloween people throughout your community.


----------



## jackrum (Sep 2, 2014)

Could you team up with somebody to have them handle all the "management" type stuff while you act as a creative director? It sounds like a great way to expand and try things that might not be possible at your house. Sure it could be more trouble than it's worth but you won't know if you don't try. And if it turns out to not be fun go back to your house next year.


----------



## RottenJack (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey ScareRookie,
Do you live in the Washington Heights area? We use to live in Milwaukee in that area and the Halloween's were awesome. That's what got me interested in decorating.


----------

